# Help buying desktop computer



## Kim G (Mar 27, 2009)

My husband and I have up to $800 to spend on a basic desktop computer. Any suggestions on a good type to buy? Any warnings on what kind to stay away from?


Thanks!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 27, 2009)

We were able to buy our replacement desktop about a year ago for around $500. That price included a 19" flat screen monitor (both computer and monitor were on sale separately).

I really depends on what you plan to do with it. I would recommend a big hard drive (I suspect you'll be taking lots of pics of the little one to come!). Photos and mp3s can take up a lot of space. Our computer has a 160 GB hard drive, for instance. Most new processors are going to be fast enough for you. It'll also come DSL ready, so that's not a problem. Make sure it has at least 1 GB (preferably 2 GB) of RAM if you are going to run Vista. And make sure that you get Vista Home Premium (as opposed to Home Basic).

If you are just going to surf the net, type and print documents, load pictures, download mp3s, visit the Puritan Board (  ), etc., it doesn't have to be a super machine. The thing will be obsolete in a few months anyway. I would watch the sale papers and see what the major retailers are offering. We bought an ACER (a cheap brand) and are happy with it. A website you can check is C/Net; they give good product reviews and can tell you more about what specs to look for on a new computer.

I'm assuming, of course, you aren't a Mac person!


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dell Vostro 220s Slim Tower


----------



## asc (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm not a super techie, but i've had good experience with Dell desktops. if you're doing routine stuff, you don't need a lot of processing power, so even their low end models will usually work well. but you'll want to let us know what you're going to be using it for if you want details. i've always gone with the one year warranty and never had any problems. the nice thing is that it's semi-customizable and the prices are decent with a coupon or sale (never buy one without it). customer service is only so-so, though. i can usually find a coupon on Ben's Bargains - Bargains, Coupons, Freebies or techbargains.net


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 27, 2009)

Try a Mac Mini for $600. You can use your old monitor, keyboard, printer etc....


----------

